# study visa



## Notty (Mar 22, 2009)

CIC London have had my study visa request and family visas for 6 weeks now, I can see from the website that they work towards a 28 day turnaround, this is obviously not in my case. I have an agency based in Vancouver working on my behalf and they have said not to chase them just wait. Does anyone have any advice or have experienced this?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Notty said:


> CIC London have had my study visa request and family visas for 6 weeks now, I can see from the website that they work towards a 28 day turnaround, this is obviously not in my case. I have an agency based in Vancouver working on my behalf and they have said not to chase them just wait. Does anyone have any advice or have experienced this?


Do not get hooked on the CIC timelines. There is not much you can do if they don't keep them. Just sit and wait.


----------

